# Murray fire chief tricycle from 1960s restoration step by step



## Serrano (Oct 15, 2020)

Hello all, taking the suggestion from a member I will use this post to post a step - by - step restoration of my Murray fire chief from 1960s.
I bought it in pretty good condition, just missing the grips, the red / white / blue strips and one wheel hub cap.
Now I have all the parts so I started taking all apart and photograph all the details just for future memory when I will assemble it.
I post right now the photo of how it was bought.


----------



## Serrano (Oct 15, 2020)

*#1 step - disassemble it*
All parts separated and ready to sand... Figuring out how to take the tyres from the wheels..


----------



## Serrano (Oct 16, 2020)

Today start dealing with the crome metals


----------



## bobsbikes (Oct 16, 2020)

its only origanal once as nice as it was i would have clean an wax it all the decals you can get 
from decalsnow.com the hub caps are avb. on ebay good luck


----------



## Serrano (Oct 16, 2020)

bobsbikes said:


> its only origanal once as nice as it was i would have clean an wax it all the decals you can get
> from decalsnow.com the hub caps are avb. on ebay good luck



Thank you I will look at the decal web site


----------



## Serrano (Oct 16, 2020)

Serrano said:


> Thank you I will look at the decal web site



Can you please share the decal website since to me it gives me this error / says it is not available


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 16, 2020)

I'd just clean it and add grips. V/r Shawn


----------



## Serrano (Oct 16, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> I'd just clean it and add grips. V/r Shawn



it does not show in the pics but its a bit rusty and color loose, thats why I will restore it


----------



## Serrano (Oct 22, 2020)

Today one more step removing rust and ink


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 25, 2020)

Its your trike but a shame to see a nice orignal paint trike restored. I would have got some grips wiped it down and called it a day. Good luck with your restoration. V/r Shawn


----------



## Serrano (Oct 25, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Its your trike but a shame to see a nice orignal paint trike restored. I would have got some grips wiped it down and called it a day. Good luck with your restoration. V/r Shawn



I apreciate your opinion, but in my case the trike looks ok but have a lot of rust hiden all over the non visible parts, and I decided to do the restoration.


----------



## Serrano (Oct 25, 2020)

ball bearings clean and reassembled


----------



## 1motime (Oct 25, 2020)

Serrano said:


> I apreciate your opinion, but in my case the trike looks ok but have a lot of rust hiden all over the non visible parts, and I decided to do the restoration.



It is a personal choice.  You are doing a great cleaning.  Hope to see it finished!  Good job!


----------



## Serrano (Oct 28, 2020)

Primary applyed


----------



## 1motime (Oct 28, 2020)

_Moving in the right direction_


----------



## Serrano (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Serrano (Nov 1, 2022)

Almost finishing


----------



## Serrano (Nov 1, 2022)

2 years later get courage to finish it


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 1, 2022)

When I was growing up in the 1950s and '60s a neighbor girl had one of these Murray Fire Chief tricycles. Hers was the 16" size but otherwise identical. I still remember her riding it around and ringing the bell. Surprisingly, I even remember her name - Wendy.

Beautiful job on your Murray tricycle. Good for another generation of children to enjoy. 

Dave


----------



## Serrano (Nov 1, 2022)

ridingtoy said:


> When I was growing up in the 1950s and '60s a neighbor girl had one of these Murray Fire Chief tricycles. Hers was the 16" size but otherwise identical. I still remember her riding it around and ringing the bell. Surprisingly, I even remember her name - Wendy.
> 
> Beautiful job on your Murray tricycle. Good for another generation of children to enjoy.
> 
> Dave



Thanks for your words. Time to find a new project


----------



## 1motime (Nov 1, 2022)

WOW. That looks great!  Very nice!   It's surprising how much work those little things take to restore. Especially to that level. Even to doing the white walls. Now if you could only take it for a ride down the block!  Put a string on the bell and put that fire 🔥 out!


----------



## Serrano (Nov 1, 2022)

1motime said:


> WOW. That looks great!  Very nice!   It's surprising how much work those little things take to restore. Especially to that level. Even to doing the white walls. Now if you could only take it for a ride down the block!  Put a string on the bell and put that fire 🔥 out!



Thank you for your support. It has already the bell string and you are right I wish I could ride it. Since I can't I will just contemplate


----------



## mickeyc (Nov 2, 2022)

Beautiful job.  Where did you find the little trike in Portugal?


----------



## Serrano (Nov 2, 2022)

mickeyc said:


> Beautiful job.  Where did you find the little trike in Portugal?



Thank you for your words. Unfortunately in Portugal we do not find nothing of this little beauties. I have bought it on us eBay. You can imagin the shipping costs I have paid


----------

